# STEAM API Schlüssel - Frage



## addicTix (4. Juli 2013)

*STEAM API Schlüssel - Frage*

Hallo,

ich möchte jetzt auf meinem Gmod Server, den ich mit scrds erstellte habe also mit steamcmd, Addons installieren...
Das soll allerdings nur mit dem Workshop funktionieren indem man sich  eine Kollektion erstellt und einen Api Schlüssel und dann noch  Kollektionsschlüssel in die Verknüpfung kopiert.
Jedoch muss man, um einen API Schlüssel zu erhalten, ein Domainname angeben.
Und da ich keine eigene Domain besitze frage ich mich, ob es legal ist irgendeine Domain anzugeben.
Denn in einem Tutorial von einem YouTube User sagte dieser, dass man dort "steamidfinder.com" eingeben soll...

MfG


----------

